# Bmw Z3 (1998) - Full Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

With only 42000 kms rolled and with some years a nice Z3 arrived for a full detail , to improve and protect the overall finish of the car.
The Z has been with the owner since 0 kms and have a great sentimental value so he want it to be in top shape.










Always the owners say that the cars have a perfect finish and looked almost brand new.

But when they have a comparison degree the idea changes dramatically and after detailed 2 cars of the owner of this nice Z3 , he knew that the car deserved to be better (much) finished. 










Start the normal procedures of preparation for the step that takes more time and that is the paint correction in more complete works.











































Sideways


































5050











































5050










Trunk


































Details...


























Engine


















5050





































































Wheels arches and rimms.


































Interior a little dusty but overall just needing a good TLC.











































Zaino Z2 Pro e Swissvax Crystal Rock for protection.













































































































































Next work presentation it´s a 2010 R35 GTR and for the guys that don´t like pics stay away because its a Estado de Concurso with 204 pictures. 










Regards

Rui


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

So much sharper Rui great work:thumb: Now get to work on that GTR write up


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> So much sharper Rui great work:thumb: Now get to work on that GTR write up





DMH-01 said:


> Good job there mate :thumb:


Thanks guys and yes the GT-R i will post it tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work buddy :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Demetri said:


> Nice work buddy :thumb:


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Stunning work!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Rui,
Great work! Where abouts in Portugal are you based? I will be bringing my Porsche down from the UK for 6 weeks in June / July and may need a wash!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Great work, looking forward to see the GT-R


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

What polishes did you use?


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice job on the Z3 Rui really really really looking forward to your write-up about the GT-R!!! :thumb: Try to convince the owner to get a nice set of rims for his Z3 it will transform the look of the car for sure! :lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another top job Rui, on this BMW :thumb:
It now looks brand new again thanks to your magic touch !

Mario *


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

surely that would have to be the best looking silver Z3 around town?
Nice work there mate.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Bill58 said:


> Stunning work!


*Thank you mate :thumb:*



G105ALY said:


> Hi Rui,
> Great work! Where abouts in Portugal are you based? I will be bringing my Porsche down from the UK for 6 weeks in June / July and may need a wash!


*Im based in Alfragide , 10 kms from Lisboa and 12 from Cascais.*



Miguel Pestana said:


> Great work, looking forward to see the GT-R


*Today i will post it *



dohc-vtec said:


> What polishes did you use?


*Menzerna*



Faysal said:


> Very nice job on the Z3 Rui really really really looking forward to your write-up about the GT-R!!! :thumb: Try to convince the owner to get a nice set of rims for his Z3 it will transform the look of the car for sure! :lol:


*Hey Faysal , thanks but the car was a gift from the father´s owner in 1998 and he won´t change anything in the car.*



Eurogloss said:


> *Another top job Rui, on this BMW :thumb:
> It now looks brand new again thanks to your magic touch !
> 
> Mario *


*Thanks Mario , how are you doing my friend...??
The Enzo starting this week??? *



dhiren_motilal said:


> surely that would have to be the best looking silver Z3 around town?
> Nice work there mate.


*Thanks man :thumb:*


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful work as ever Rui :thumb:

Extra large coffee mug and some time for the GT-R then 

looking forward to it........


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

123quackers said:


> beautiful work as ever Rui :thumb:
> 
> Extra large coffee mug and some time for the GT-R then
> 
> looking forward to it........


Thanks and bring the cookies too 

Meanwhile be my guest to watch some apetizers 


























Regards

Rui


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice work, I definately need to get some Z2 for a go on my silver car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning..


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> So much sharper Rui great work:thumb: Now get to work on that GTR write up


What Nick said Rui:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Racer said:


> Thanks and bring the cookies too
> 
> Meanwhile be my guest to watch some apetizers
> 
> ...


Pearl white, looking forward to it....... mmmmm Always got to have some cookies :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Matt_Nic said:


> Nice work, I definately need to get some Z2 for a go on my silver car.





tonyy said:


> Looks stunning..





SimonBash said:


> What Nick said Rui:thumb:


*Thanks guys and yes Z2 Pro is just a great sealant that boosts every colour *


----------



## zoomzoom (Mar 11, 2012)

Great results on the Z3. Lovely car.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

zoomzoom said:


> Great results on the Z3. Lovely car.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Lovely job, slowly trying to get my recently bought Z3 3.0 upto a decent standard, but I doubt it'll be as good as this one. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic , and love that white GTR on the end


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

OldskoolRS said:


> Lovely job, slowly trying to get my recently bought Z3 3.0 upto a decent standard, but I doubt it'll be as good as this one. :thumb:


Just give a try and you will make it :thumb:

It´s not a rocket science just have to like detailing...a lot


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Looks fantastic , and love that white GTR on the end


Thanks and you can see the work of the white GT-R R35 here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256010

Regards

Rui


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Great work, that silver paint really gleams now.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Vossman said:


> Great work, that silver paint really gleams now.


Thank you :thumb:


----------

